
Fuzz testing in Rust with cargo fuzz - kriztw
https://medium.com/@seasoned_sw/fuzz-testing-in-rust-with-cargo-fuzz-13b89feecc30
======
Munksgaard
The Rust ecosystem and tooling is really something special. The community is
doing a fantastic job, and the result is best-in-class tools for dependency
management (Cargo), versioning (rustup), unit-tests and so much more. I don't
have any experience with Cargo-fuzz, but this article makes me want to take it
for a spin this weekend.

